# Ammonia and Snails...



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Well curiosity has struck me tonight. I have a tank that is cycling that I added a plant. Well like most plants it came with snails. I don't mind because I have an assassin snail and he'll get a few days of fun and food out of it. Anyways this curiosity is that these snails are surviving in a tank with almost 3.0ppm ammonia how is that?


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

I know that pond snails especially aren't as vulnerable to ammonia as fish. That's why they are almost the pioneer species of most ponds, starting the cycling process by eating and pooing while surviving


----------

